# Office 365 >  >  Keyboard Shortcut no longer working

## samumba

For years i have been pressing Ctrl+H to open up the 'Replace' tab in find and replace but now it just takes me to the 'find' tab.  

It's only a small issue but irritating all the same.

Any ideas why this would have changed suddenly? or how to change it back?

----------


## David A Coop

This sort of thing happened to me once.

I found that I had created a macro, and used *Ctrl+h* as a shortcut key for the macro.

Macro shortcut keys take precedence over the inbuilt functions. Check this out. It may even be caused by a model from someone else that you have open.

I hope this helps, please let me know!

Regards,

David

If this has been helpful
 - Please click on the **Add Reputation* button at the bottom left.

Please mark your thread as *SOLVED:*
 - Click Thread Tools above your first post, select "Mark your thread as Solved".

----------


## xlnitwit

Hi,

It seems there is a bug in certain recent releases of Office that can cause this. Are you on an Insider build?

----------


## JimDandy

I ran into this too but have found a temporary workaround if you want to use AutoHotkey:
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4750824

----------


## JimDandy

I recently updated Excel (Version 1708 Build 8431.2094) and the problem has been corrected.

----------

